# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2012

## aki

3.1

Tiistai-iltana oli M200-sarjan junavaunusta 21X rikottu ikkunaruudun sisempi lasi http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...i_sirpaleiksi/

----------


## jodo

> 3.1
> 
> Tiistai-iltana oli M200-sarjan junavaunusta 21X rikottu ikkunaruudun sisempi lasi http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...i_sirpaleiksi/


Tuo on kylläkin vain ovien ja penkkien välissä oleva lasi, ei ikkuna.

----------


## SamiK

Laitetaan vaikka tänne: Nyt on alkanut M100-sarjan metrot pitämään hirveää ulinaa jarrutuksessa ja myöskin kiihdytyksessä. Jotkut kuskit osaavat ennakoida niin etteivät jarruta tai kiihdytä niin nopeasti että ulina alkaa. Taitaa johtua jarrujen kosteudesta?

----------


## juhanahi

> Laitetaan vaikka tänne: Nyt on alkanut M100-sarjan metrot pitämään hirveää ulinaa jarrutuksessa ja myöskin kiihdytyksessä. Jotkut kuskit osaavat ennakoida niin etteivät jarruta tai kiihdytä niin nopeasti että ulina alkaa. Taitaa johtua jarrujen kosteudesta?


Ja tämä ominaisuus on suurimmillaan tunneliosuudella, kun ulkona junan alustaan kertynyt lumi sulaa ja kastellee niin kiskot kuin pyörätkin. Ulina ei niinkään tule itse jarruista, koska käyttöjarruna on sähköjarru (ajomoottori), vaan pyörän ja kiskon välisestä kontaktista ("sutii"). Sen sijaan aivan pysähdyksen loppuvaiheessa mahdollisesti ilmenevä loppuliuku (pysähtyy, pysähtyy...?) johtuu jarrulevyjen liukkaudesta, kun sähköjarru ei ole enää mukana ja levyt huolehtivat lopusta vauhdin tappamisesta.




> Jotkut kuskit osaavat ennakoida niin etteivät jarruta tai kiihdytä niin nopeasti että ulina alkaa.


Kuskeja ja ajotyylejä varmasti riittää moneen junaan  :Smile:  Nyrkkisääntönä tietysti pitäisi alkaa lipsukeleillä jarruttaminen vähän aiemmin, niin jää pelivaraa keventää jarrutusta ja näin voi sääliä matkustajien korvia ja junien pyöriä. Tosin luistoherkkyys vaihtelee kuitenkin asemittain, junittain ja myös työvuoron aikana olosuhteista riippuen, joten kyllä se luisto saattaa kuskinkin jossain tilanteessa hivenen päästä yllättämään, kun asemille pitäisi kuitenkin suht reippaasti pyrkiä tulemaan. Sen verran ilkeä ääni se kuitenkin pahimmillaan on, että tuskin kukaan kuskikaan sitä ihan ehdoin tahdoin haluaa kuunnella  :Wink:

----------


## Koala

Tuo ääni on ihan tajuttoman hirveä juurikin tunneliasemilla... Minua kuljettaneet kuljettajat kyllä tuntuivat jarruttelevan aika varovasti mutta ihan yhtä tajuton se ulina kyllä oli kuin reippaammallakin jarrutuksella. IMO.

----------


## zige94

30.1.

Vaunu 207 (ja tämän pari) kulki virrat pimeinä n. klo 12:42 (Itäkeskuksesta keskustan suuntaan). Ainoastaan osa valoista päällä (miksikä sitä nyt kutsuttiin virallisesti), uutisnäytöt pimeinä, moottori ei käyny eli vedolla/työnnöllä mentiin. Ainoastaan renkaiden pieni ulina kuului.

Ja juuri tätä viestiä kirjoittaessa 12:47 tuli kaikki valot päälle tähän yksikköön, muuten samat kun aikasemmin. Juuri ennen Herttoniemi. Yksikkö oli pötkön keskimmäinen.

----------


## Markku K

> 30.1. Vaunu 207 (ja tämän pari) kulki virrat pimeinä n. klo 12:42 ...Ainoastaan renkaiden pieni ulina kuului.


Ahaa juu.. kuulostiko muuten enemmän talvirenkailta kuin kesärenkailta?  :Wink: 
Ilmeisesti virtakiskosähkö ei päätynyt vaunun järjestelmiin asti, jostain syystä.

----------


## juhanahi

> Vaunu 207 (ja tämän pari) kulki virrat pimeinä n. klo 12:42 (Itäkeskuksesta keskustan suuntaan). Ainoastaan osa valoista päällä (miksikä sitä nyt kutsuttiin virallisesti), uutisnäytöt pimeinä, moottori ei käyny eli vedolla/työnnöllä mentiin. Ainoastaan renkaiden pieni ulina kuului.


Kyseiseen vaunupariin tuli Myllypuron ja Itäkeskuksen välillä "ajomoottorikäytön ylivirta" -hälytys, joka avasi kyseisestä vaunuparista 750 V -piirin. 24 V akkujännittellä toimiva varavalaistus jäi normaalisti toimintaan ja jarrutuksessa kyseinen vaunupari käytti sähköjarrun sijasta levyjarruja. 




> Ja juuri tätä viestiä kirjoittaessa 12:47 tuli kaikki valot päälle tähän yksikköön, muuten samat kun aikasemmin.


Kikkamies (päivystävä vaununkorjaaja) on antanut kuskille vinkkejä, jotka rupesivat tuottamaan tulosta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ahaa juu.. kuulostiko muuten enemmän talvirenkailta kuin kesärenkailta?


Rautatiekalustossakin on käytössä renkaita, esim. Escheden vakava onnettomuus johtui renkaan irtoamisesta muusta pyörästä. Helsingin Metrossa ei renkaita taida kuitenkaan olla, joten "korjaus" oli tältä osin perusteltu.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

1.2.: Metron uusi yhdysraide on lumen alla ja satama-alueella raiteessa on edelleen päätepuskin "valtion" suuntaan. Voimme siis olettaa, että raidetta ei ole vielä otettu käyttöön.
Eipä vanhakaan yhdysraide ajettavissa ole. Viilarintiellä on raiteen päälle kasattu kunnon lumikasoja.

----------


## Knightrider

2.2.
Metron laituriovia testattiin Vuosaaressa M200-junan kanssa. Näytti toimivan hyvin ja onneksi ovien sulkeutumisääneksi ei ole valittu kimeää piipitystä tai äänekästä summeria vaan pehmeä kellon ääni.
Ja summerista tulikin mieleen: yhdessä Helbin h52:n MAN-2 akselisessa bussissa ei kuulunut enää äänimerkkiä Pysähtyy-merkiksi - liekö vika vai tarkoituksellinen muutos, itse ainakin pidin matkasta ilman sitä summeria - muutenhan kyseisten bussien äänimaailma ovia myöten on ihanan hiljainen.

----------


## Dakkus

Istun tässä metrossa matkalla Mellunmäen haaralta keskustan suuntaan. Metro jarrutteli ennen Itäkeskuksen tulotolppaa ja mateli sen luokse. Hieman lopullisen pysähtymisen jälkeen kuljettaja kuulutti, että joudutaan odottamaan, koska Vuosaaren metro on vasta tulossa asemalle.
Saapuminen Itäkeskukseen tapahtui minuutin 09:48 loppupuolella, kun aikataulunmukainen aika olisi ollut klo 09:42. Hieman tässä ihmetyttää, että miksi Mellunmäen metroa ei päästetty kiilaamaan Vuosaaren metron eteen? Yleensä yli viiden minuutin myöhästymiset johtuvat jostain viasta, esim. oviviasta, joten tuon metron taaksen jääminen tuntuu yleisesti ottaen huonolta idealta.
Toisaalta, Kalasatamalle asti päästiin ilman hidastuksia ja Kalasataman tulollakin riitti vain vähäinen jarruttelu. Ehkä oma vaikutuksensa päätökseen oli silläkin, että Meltsistä tulleen metrojunan etummaisessa vaunussa, 155:ssä, paloi ulkoseinän vikavalo.
Joka tapauksessa, näkisin järkevämmäksi hieman sekoittaa metrojunien järjestystä kuin seisottaa metroa Itiksen tulolla päästämmässä perässä tulevaa metroa ohi. Viiden minuutin heitto työvuoron päättymisessä olisi ollut pienempi paha ja jos hinkua löytyy, myös korjattavissa ennen työpäivän päättymistä. Kuljettajahan olisi kuitenkin saanut työstään palkan viimeisiltäkin minuuteilta, joten tuskin häntä olisi haitannut.

Nyt kello on 10:03:28 ja lähdettiin Hakaniemestä. Rautatientorille siis tultaneen kello 10:05, yhdeksän minuuttia myöhässä. Myöhästymistä on siis Itiksessä seisomisen jälkeen tullut vain lisää.

----------


## jodo

Kun menin Herttoniemestä Ruoholahteen M100:lla, oli vetäviä vaunuja vain kaksi, Ruoholahden käännöllä ilmeisesti buuttasivat vaunut ja sieltä lähtiessä kaikki vaunut veti.

----------


## Dakkus

Tänään ihmetyttivät myös tunti toisensa perään kuuluneet kuulutukset siitä, missä yksittäiset metrojunat kulkevat. Tyypillisiä kuulutuksia olivat esimerkiksi: "Tällä hetkellä ei ole Hakaniemen ja Ruoholahden välillä yhtäkään metrojunaa. Seuraava metrolähtö Ruoholahdesta on arviolta kymmenen minuutin kuluttua" sekä "Metro kulkee, mutta erittäin pitkin vuorovälein. Itäkeskuksen ja keskustan välillä ei ole yhtäkään junaa. Seuraava metrojuna keskustan suuntaan lähtee Itäkeskuksesta kahden minuutin kuluttua."
Kerran myöskin kuulutettiin, että "ainoa juna keskustan alueella on tällä hetkellä saapumassa Hakaniemen asemalle kakkossuuntaan", mikä on useimmille matkustajille erittäin epäinformatiivinen kuulutus  :Very Happy: 

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, miten monta junaa on itse asiassa ollut liikenteessä? Kuulutuksen perusteella nimittäin kuulostaisi siltä, että korkeintaan viisi. Mitä siellä oikein on tapahtunut, että tällaiseen on päädytty? Vai kulkiko sitten aina useampi metro yhdessä sumpussa? Jos näin, mikä esti vuorovälien tasoittamisen?

----------


## zige94

> Tänään ihmetyttivät myös tunti toisensa perään kuuluneet kuulutukset siitä, missä yksittäiset metrojunat kulkevat. Tyypillisiä kuulutuksia olivat esimerkiksi: "Tällä hetkellä ei ole Hakaniemen ja Ruoholahden välillä yhtäkään metrojunaa. Seuraava metrolähtö Ruoholahdesta on arviolta kymmenen minuutin kuluttua" sekä "Metro kulkee, mutta erittäin pitkin vuorovälein. Itäkeskuksen ja keskustan välillä ei ole yhtäkään junaa. Seuraava metrojuna keskustan suuntaan lähtee Itäkeskuksesta kahden minuutin kuluttua."
> Kerran myöskin kuulutettiin, että "ainoa juna keskustan alueella on tällä hetkellä saapumassa Hakaniemen asemalle kakkossuuntaan", mikä on useimmille matkustajille erittäin epäinformatiivinen kuulutus 
> 
> Onko kenelläkään tietoa, miten monta junaa on itse asiassa ollut liikenteessä? Kuulutuksen perusteella nimittäin kuulostaisi siltä, että korkeintaan viisi. Mitä siellä oikein on tapahtunut, että tällaiseen on päädytty? Vai kulkiko sitten aina useampi metro yhdessä sumpussa? Jos näin, mikä esti vuorovälien tasoittamisen?


HSL:n pokkeusliikennetiedote kertoo kaiken. Siellä on olut koko päivän radassa ongelmia, lisäksi kova lumisade on aiheittanut heikon näkyvyden. Lisäksi metrojunat ovat kärsineet HSL:n facebook -sivun mukaan oviongelmista. Ongelmat näkyvät koko seudun liikenteessä. Mikään kulkuväline ei tällä hetkellä kulje normaalisti. Äsken julkaistun tiedotteen mukaan iltaruuhka pyritään ajamaan mahdollisimman normaalisti. Aikataulun mukaam ei kuitenkaan pystytä ajamaan.

----------


## Mikle

> Joka tapauksessa, näkisin järkevämmäksi hieman sekoittaa metrojunien järjestystä kuin seisottaa metroa Itiksen tulolla päästämmässä perässä tulevaa metroa ohi. Viiden minuutin heitto työvuoron päättymisessä olisi ollut pienempi paha ja jos hinkua löytyy, myös korjattavissa ennen työpäivän päättymistä. Kuljettajahan olisi kuitenkin saanut työstään palkan viimeisiltäkin minuuteilta, joten tuskin häntä olisi haitannut.


Uskallan veikata, ettei tuossa ollut kysymys mistään työajoista. Liikenteenohjaus noin yleisesti joutuu tilanteita hallitessaan tekemään päätöksiä kokonaisuus huomioiden, silti tähdäten tilanteeseen nähden sujuvimpaan mahdolliseen liikenteeseen. Tällä yritän sanoa sitä, että yksittäisestä pisteestä katsellen joitakin päätöksiä on vaikea ymmärtää, mutta kun ei sieltä pisteestä tiedä sitä kokonaisuutta. Tämä kommentti siis mitenkään erityisesti Metron käytäntöjä tuntematta. :Cool:

----------


## Antero Alku

Kello 11:49 Herttoniemen idän suunnan laituriopasteessa luki Ei matkustajille. 11:51 Kulosaaren ja Herttoniemen välillä itään päin tulikin vastaan ratakuorma-auto lumipuuhissa. Sen jälkeinen vastaantuleva metrojuna osui kohdalle kun kelloni näytti 11:53. Eli näytti olevan 4 minuutin päässä aurasta.

Kaikki edellä sanottu tapahtui kohta sen jälkeen, kun olin ikkunasta seurannut, miten paljon luna raiteella näkyi olevan. Ja pohdin, että näinkö puhtaana tässä sateessa raide pysyy sillä, että junat pöllyttävät lunta sen jälkeen, kun rata on ennen liikenteen alkamista aurattu. En tiedä, milloin aura oli edellisen kerran ajanut, mutta silmämääräisesti näytti siltä, että auran jäljiltä lunta oli 510 cm. vähemmän kuin ennen auraa.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Joka tapauksessa, näkisin järkevämmäksi hieman sekoittaa metrojunien järjestystä kuin seisottaa metroa Itiksen tulolla päästämmässä perässä tulevaa metroa ohi.Viiden minuutin heitto työvuoron päättymisessä olisi ollut pienempi paha ja jos hinkua löytyy, myös korjattavissa ennen työpäivän päättymistä. Kuljettajahan olisi kuitenkin saanut työstään palkan viimeisiltäkin minuuteilta, joten tuskin häntä olisi haitannut.


Tässähän kuitenkin Vuosaaren juna oli kärsinyt jo enemmän, eli sitä ei haluttu enää viivästyttää enempää. Vuorojen järjestyksen sekoittaminen aiheuttaa muutenkin liikenteenhoidolle väistämättä yllättävän paljon ylimääräistä vaivaa, joten siihen mennään vain, jos on pakko. Parin minuutin lisäodotus yhdelle vuorolle tilanteessa, jossa ehkä kaikki vuorot ovat varsinaisesta aikataulustaan muutaman minuutin jäljessä, ei enää paljoa tunnu. Vuorot on parempi pitää tasaisesti kaikki aikataulustaan jäljessä kuin yrittää pelata yhtä vuoroa kulkemaan täsmälleen aikataulussa.

Kyse ei varmasti ole mistään viiden minuutin työaikaylityksestä, vaan siitä, että jos vuorojen järjestystä ruvetaan sorkkimaan, kohta on sekä kuljettajilla, liikennetyönjohdolla että liikenteenohjauksella kova homma yrittää pysyä kärryillä siitä, mikä juna menee mihinkin ja varsinkin kuka kuljettaja missäkin pitäisi olla. Yksittäinen parin minuutin säästötavoittelu kostautuu aika nopeasti siinä, kun IK3:ssa ruvetaan ihmettelemään, että kukas kuski tämän junan nyt ottaa tai toisen puolen laiturissa sitä, että mikäs pääteasema tälle junalle nyt arvotaankaan. Kokonaan oma juttunsa on vielä junien huoltokierto ja pätkimis- ja kytkentäsuunnitelmat.

Summa summarum, vuorojen järjestystä voidaan toki sekoittaa jos sillä saavutetaan hyötyjä. Näin on erityisesti, jos vaikka yksi juna hajoaa tai tulee muu yksittäinen häiriö. Kuitenkin jos olosuhteet ovat, mitä ne tänään olivat, ja pieniä häiriöitä sekä paljon normaalista poikkeavaa puuhaa riitti kuljettajilla ja valvomolla, ei ole mielekästä ehdoin tahdoin tehdä hommasta vaikeampaa kuin mitä se jo on.




> Yleensä yli viiden minuutin myöhästymiset johtuvat jostain viasta, esim. oviviasta, joten tuon metron taaksen jääminen tuntuu yleisesti ottaen huonolta idealta.


Jos oveen tulee vika, se laitetaan ensitoimenpiteenä sulkuun, jolloin sama ovi ei ainakaan junaa uudestaan viivytä. 




> Toisaalta, Kalasatamalle asti päästiin ilman hidastuksia ja Kalasataman tulollakin riitti vain vähäinen jarruttelu.


Sörnäinen-Kalasatama-Kulosaari on juurikin se paikka, jossa opastimellaodotteluja ensimmäisenä tulee jos edellinen vuoro on enemmän myöhässä, pitkistä opastinväleistä johtuen. Ruoholahden kääntyminen on toinen pullonkaula.

----------


## Knightrider

> 2.2.
> Metron laituriovia testattiin Vuosaaressa M200-junan kanssa. Näytti toimivan hyvin ja onneksi ovien sulkeutumisääneksi ei ole valittu kimeää piipitystä tai äänekästä summeria vaan pehmeä kellon ääni.


Nyt asian huomasi myös HS.fi Oma Kaupunki: Metroaseman laituriovia aletaan vihdoin kokeilla. Laituriovet otetaan käyttöön ensi viikon keskiviikkona.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitä metrossa tapahtuu, kun iltapäivällä on ollut isoja viivästymisiä ja nyt HS:n mukaan liikenne on kokonaan poikki? Mistä johtuu? Uutinen on kovin epämääräinen.

Ja onko jotain muuta lisäliikennettä kuin poikkeusinfon mainitsemat linjojen 58 ja 59 lisäautot?

----------


## juhanahi

> Mitä metrossa tapahtuu, kun iltapäivällä on ollut isoja viivästymisiä ja nyt HS:n mukaan liikenne on kokonaan poikki? Mistä johtuu?


Hertsikassa oli asetinlaiteongelmia kahteen otteeseen. Iltapäivän katkos kesti luokkaa 15-20 minuuttia, mutta liikenne ei ollut ehtinyt vielä palautua siitä, kun uusi vika iski iltaseitsemän aikoihin. Liikenne oli jälkimmäisellä kerralla kokonaan pysähdyksissä noin tunnin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä metrossa tapahtuu, kun iltapäivällä on ollut isoja viivästymisiä ja nyt HS:n mukaan liikenne on kokonaan poikki? Mistä johtuu? Uutinen on kovin epämääräinen.


Hiljainen hetki automaattimetron kuoleman johdosta, tietty.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Metroliikenne takkuili tänään teknisen vian vuoksi. Virtakiskosta hävisi jännite Sörnäisten aseman kohdalla sähkökatkoksen vuoksi, jolloin asemalla ollut metrojuna ei päässyt liikkeelle vaan se jäi muiden metrojunien tukoksi. Junat olivat myöhässä enimmillään 20 minuuttia, mutta nyt tilanne on palautumassa normaaliksi.

----------


## risukasa

> Metroliikenne takkuili tänään teknisen vian vuoksi. Virtakiskosta hävisi jännite Sörnäisten aseman kohdalla sähkökatkoksen vuoksi, jolloin asemalla ollut metrojuna ei päässyt liikkeelle vaan se jäi muiden metrojunien tukoksi. Junat olivat myöhässä enimmillään 20 minuuttia, mutta nyt tilanne on palautumassa normaaliksi.


IRC-huhu kertoi syyksi hätäjarrun käytön.

----------


## zige94

> IRC-huhu kertoi syyksi hätäjarrun käytön.


Samaa itsekkin olen kuullut, mutta toisaalta uutisissa mainittiin ettei HKL:llä ole tietoa katkoksen syystä. Luulisi nyt että liikenneohjauskeskus saisi hätäjarrunkäytöstä automaattisesti tiedon.

----------


## Markku K

No avataan asiaa hitunen..

Sörkan 1-laiturin hätäopasteet aktivoituivat "itsestään päälle". Tarkoittaa sitä, että laiturilta ei oltu vedetty hätäpysäytyskahvoista, eikä savuovien kiinniolon valvontavaijerit olleet päässet irti kytkimiltään, mutta silti hätäopasteet vilkkuivat ja virtakiskolaitoksen rataerotinkojeisto kytki laiturin kohdan virtakiskon jännitteettömäksi. Tästä syystä "syy ei ollut heti tiedossa". 
Syytä selvitellään edelleen työvuoroa kuullen, sekä liikenteenohjauslaitteiston kirjauksia ja asetinlaitetta tutkimalla.

Ja huom, kyseessä ei siis ollut junan hätäjarrun käyttö.

----------


## risukasa

> Sörkan 1-laiturin hätäopasteet aktivoituivat "itsestään päälle".


Ei ihme saattoi vaikuttaa hätäjarrun käytöltä.

----------


## Albert

26.4.:
Havaittu kaksi pääopastinta pätemättömyysmerkeillä.
Yksi on IK:n ja ST:n välillä koestusraiteen vaihteiden paikkeilla. Vääränraiteenajoon "eteläisellä" raiteella.
Toinen Kalasataman lähtöopastin? "pohjoiselta" raiteelta länteen.
Voipi olla vanhaa ja ja vajanaista tietoa. Mutta en ole nähnyt missään mainintaa noista.

----------


## Koala

En tiedä kuuluuko tämä tähän mutta eilen illalla 25.4.2012 Rautatientorilta metroon mennessäni oli jo kolmannen kerran lyhyen ajan sisään lippujen tarkastus portaiden yläpäässä. Ei kai nyt ole mitään lippulajitutkimusta menossa? Tuossa kohtaa tarkastamalla kukaan ei ainakaan voi narahtaa että what's the point?

----------


## Samppa

> En tiedä kuuluuko tämä tähän mutta eilen illalla 25.4.2012 Rautatientorilta metroon mennessäni oli jo kolmannen kerran lyhyen ajan sisään lippujen tarkastus portaiden yläpäässä. Ei kai nyt ole mitään lippulajitutkimusta menossa? Tuossa kohtaa tarkastamalla kukaan ei ainakaan voi narahtaa että what's the point?


Lipunmyyntiautomaateille tulee jonoa ja tekstiviestilippuja tilataan = lipputulot kasvavat :Very Happy:

----------


## Koala

> Lipunmyyntiautomaateille tulee jonoa ja tekstiviestilippuja tilataan = lipputulot kasvavat


Tämä kävi mielessä, jos esim. työvuoron lopulla lisäävät lipunmyyntiä tms.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Resiina

Tämä on todennäköisesti enemmän metrohavainto kuin rautatiehavainto koska kyseessä HKL:n metron huoltokalustoa
24.05.2012 klo 10.35 Tka 1 / 06132 (Ex Tka 4 / "2132") metron yhdysraiteella Vuosaaren golfkentän luona

----------


## Knightrider

> En tiedä kuuluuko tämä tähän mutta eilen illalla 25.4.2012 Rautatientorilta metroon mennessäni oli jo kolmannen kerran lyhyen ajan sisään lippujen tarkastus portaiden yläpäässä. Ei kai nyt ole mitään lippulajitutkimusta menossa? Tuossa kohtaa tarkastamalla kukaan ei ainakaan voi narahtaa että what's the point?


Muuta selitystä en keksi, kuin että kyseessä on näkyvin mahdollinen paikka, jos halutaan herättää huomiota samalla myös lähijuna- ja ehkäpä myös bussi- ja raitiovaunumatkustajiin. Itse asiassa näin taannoin yhden hepun luultavasti yrittävän läpi liputta, tarkastajat pyysivät tätä hiipparia palaamaan ja käyttämään lippuautomaattia käräyttämisen sijaan :/

Toisaalta on huomionarvoista, että tuossa seisominen tuo liputtomuuden eliminoimisena koko Rautatieaseman metroaseman ainoalta sisäänkäynniltä myös nopeasti tuloja HSL:lle, lähes yhtä paljolti kuin ulostulevien tarkastaminen. Mutta miksi he eivät ole selkä Kompassitasoon päin ja tarkasta ulostulevia saman tien? Eikö sitä voi tehdä enää siinä vaiheessa?

----------


## petteri

> Mutta miksi he eivät ole selkä Kompassitasoon päin ja tarkasta ulostulevia saman tien? Eikö sitä voi tehdä enää siinä vaiheessa?


Rautatientorin rullaportaita tulee minusta ruuhka-aikaan ylös aivan liian paljon matkustajia kaikkien matkustajien lipuntarkastukselle. Lipuntarkastus synnyttäisi sietämättömän ruuhkan.

----------


## SamiK

Uudet näytöt tulossa metroasemien laitureille: http://s.omakaupunki.hs.fi/shorts/im...-2a1f130-1.jpg
Tunneliasemilla on myös näkynyt palkkeja mihin näytöt kiinnitetään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Uudet näytöt tulossa metroasemien laitureille: http://s.omakaupunki.hs.fi/shorts/im...-2a1f130-1.jpg
> Tunneliasemilla on myös näkynyt palkkeja mihin näytöt kiinnitetään.


Onkohan noita asennettu myös Kalasatamaan?

----------


## sm3

> Uudet näytöt tulossa metroasemien laitureille: http://s.omakaupunki.hs.fi/shorts/im...-2a1f130-1.jpg
> Tunneliasemilla on myös näkynyt palkkeja mihin näytöt kiinnitetään.


Oli aikakin uusia. Miltä näyttävät päällä ollessaan?

----------


## MaZo

> Oli aikakin uusia. Miltä näyttävät päällä ollessaan?


Innotransissa 2010 esiteltiin tämän näköistä sisältöä samanlaisella näytöllä.
Näytöt muuten kuuluvat Siemensin toimitukseen eivätkä ne tietääkseni ole liitettävissä vanhaan järjestelmään. Ei siis kannata hengitystä pidätellen odottaa, että tulevat käyttöön.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Innotransissa 2010 esiteltiin tämän näköistä sisältöä samanlaisella näytöllä.
> Näytöt muuten kuuluvat Siemensin toimitukseen eivätkä ne tietääkseni ole liitettävissä vanhaan järjestelmään. Ei siis kannata hengitystä pidätellen odottaa, että tulevat käyttöön.


Ok, näyttävät kyllä paljon vanhoja paremmilta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Näytöt muuten kuuluvat Siemensin toimitukseen eivätkä ne tietääkseni ole liitettävissä vanhaan järjestelmään.


Näinhän minäkin vähän muistelin. Vai olisikohan nyt tämäkin taas ollut vähän liiottelua, ettei muka mitenkään ole liitettävissä? Mikä siinä nyt niin mahdotonta olisi?

----------


## hmikko

> Ok, näyttävät kyllä paljon vanhoja paremmilta.


Toi sininen olisi muuten melkoinen yhdistelmä metron oranssin kanssa. Värinäyttöön saanee värejä? Valkoinen teksti oranssilla pohjalla ei tosin taida olla ruudulla luettavimmasta päästä.

----------


## hezec

> Toi sininen olisi muuten melkoinen yhdistelmä metron oranssin kanssa. Värinäyttöön saanee värejä? Valkoinen teksti oranssilla pohjalla ei tosin taida olla ruudulla luettavimmasta päästä.


Oranssi voisi tosiaan olla hieman liian hurja. HSL-sininen olisi suhteellisen luonteva taustaväri varsinkin sitten, kun metro jatkuu Espoon puolelle. Lisäksi nuo näyttävät suhteellisen samanlaisilta kuin Liikenneviraston (?) uudet taulut rautatieasemilla, mikä edes hieman yhdistäisi metroa ja lähijunia ulkonäöllisesti.

Mutta jos näytettävä info ei ole tuon monimutkaisempaa, ehdottaisin itse valkoisia (edit: tai miksei oransseja!) ledejä mustalla pohjalla, kuten kai joihinkin bussien ja ratikoiden linjakilpiinkin on tulossa. Ainakin erottuisi, ja kehtaan väittää ratkaisua myös melko tyylikkääksi. Tämä siis sillä oletuksella, että noita olemassa olevia tauluja ei saadakaan käyttöön sopimusten takia. Teknisesti ei varmasti olisi ylivoimaista.

----------


## zige94

Nuo uudet näytöt näyttävät kyllä hienoilta. Mutta, jos niitä nyt jo aletaan asentelemaan, niin luulisi että se Siemensin järjestelmä, joka nuo tiedot näyttää niin asennettaisiin piakkoinkin, mitä järkeä muuten matkustajainformaatiota huonontaa poistamalla vanhat näytöt ja vaihtamalla uuteen jotka ovat pimeitä vielä jonkun aikaan... Jos siis nyt on 100% totta ettei saisi nykyiseen järjestelmään uudempia näyttöjä kytkettyä...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:30 ----------




> Oranssi voisi tosiaan olla hieman liian hurja. HSL-sininen olisi suhteellisen luonteva taustaväri varsinkin sitten, kun metro jatkuu Espoon puolelle. Lisäksi nuo näyttävät suhteellisen samanlaisilta kuin Liikenneviraston (?) uudet taulut rautatieasemilla, mikä edes hieman yhdistäisi metroa ja lähijunia ulkonäöllisesti.


Näyttää kyllä aikalailla samanlaisilta näytöiltä, näytön valmistajan nimestä en saa selvää, enkä nyt muista Liikenneviraston uusien näyttöjen valmistajaa, mutta tuo "logo" näyttää kyllä samalta. (Siinähän mulle huomiseksi tekemistä kun käyn paikanpäällä katsomassa).

----------


## late-

> Näyttää kyllä aikalailla samanlaisilta näytöiltä, näytön valmistajan nimestä en saa selvää, enkä nyt muista Liikenneviraston uusien näyttöjen valmistajaa


Kummatkin ovat Mitronin näyttöjä Forssasta. Valkoinen teksti sinisellä pohjalla on yksi yleisesti tunnettu korkean kontrastin eli hyvän erottuvuuden väriyhdistelmä, joka on käytössä laajasti esimerkiksi liikennemerkeissä ja opastekylteissä. Varmasti näytöillä toimisivat muutkin värit.

----------


## zige94

> Uudet näytöt tulossa metroasemien laitureille: http://s.omakaupunki.hs.fi/shorts/im...-2a1f130-1.jpg
> Tunneliasemilla on myös näkynyt palkkeja mihin näytöt kiinnitetään.


Olihan niissä eloakin nytten, toisinkun tuossa kuvassa  :Laughing: 

Kuva 1
Kuva 2
Kuva 3
Kuva 4

Kello kyllä oli silti ihan omassa ajassaan.

----------


## GT8N

Mielestäni on outoa, että uusiin näyttöihin on pitänyt kopioida menneisyyden jäänne vanunuparien määrän ilmoittamisessa. Väitän, että 99,99%:lla kaupunkilaisista ei ole hajuakaan, mitä aikataulunäyttöjen "ristikkosillat" yrittävät kuvata. Paljon informatiivisempi olisi vaikka ihan lukea "6 vaunua". Tai sitten yrittää luoda sellainen vaunuparin kuva, jonka tavan pölöpallistikin ymmärtää.

----------


## sm3

> Mielestäni on outoa, että uusiin näyttöihin on pitänyt kopioida menneisyyden jäänne vanunuparien määrän ilmoittamisessa. Väitän, että 99,99%:lla kaupunkilaisista ei ole hajuakaan, mitä aikataulunäyttöjen "ristikkosillat" yrittävät kuvata. Paljon informatiivisempi olisi vaikka ihan lukea "6 vaunua". Tai sitten yrittää luoda sellainen vaunuparin kuva, jonka tavan pölöpallistikin ymmärtää.


Se olisi muutos entiseen ja joku saattaa pahoittaa mielensä jos asiat muuttuvat. Joku ammatti-kitisijä nimittäin.

----------


## juhanahi

> Mielestäni on outoa, että uusiin näyttöihin on pitänyt kopioida menneisyyden jäänne vanunuparien määrän ilmoittamisessa. Väitän, että 99,99%:lla kaupunkilaisista ei ole hajuakaan, mitä aikataulunäyttöjen "ristikkosillat" yrittävät kuvata. Paljon informatiivisempi olisi vaikka ihan lukea "6 vaunua". Tai sitten yrittää luoda sellainen vaunuparin kuva, jonka tavan pölöpallistikin ymmärtää.


Tuossa esimerkkikuvassa on suurempi moka se, että lyhyelle junalle "rataa" ei ole piirretty jatkumaan 3 vaunuparin mittaiseksi, jolloin symboli ei vahingossakaan välitä sitä sanomaa, että juna ei ole koko laiturin mittainen, vrt. nykytilanne. En nyt pitäisi tuota mahdottoman epäonnistuneena symbolina; kyllä tuo nyt joissain määrin kuvaava kuvio on, jos sille yhtään ajatusta uhraa. Eipä vaunumäärän ilmoittaminenkaan kovin monelle välttämättä kerro sitä, että juna on laituria lyhyempi, jos ei satu tietämään, kuinka pitkiä laiturit ovat.

Itse pitäisin parhaana ehkä sitä, että täyspitkän junan tapauksessa ei olisi mitään infoa ja lyhyemmän junan kohdilla lukisi teksti "LYHYT JUNA". No, tietysti sen pitäisi sitten vilkkua toisella kotimaisellakin.

Niin tai näin, sanoisin, että valtaosa vakiomatkustajista osaa jo kellonajan perusteella seistä sopivassa kohdassa (ehkä iltaruuhkan jälkeistä junien lyhenemistuntia lukuunottamatta), ja satunnaisemmat tai muuten vain ajatuksissaan kulkevat matkustajat eivät sitten paljoa infosta piittaa, oli se missä muodossa hyvänsä. Edes se ei tunnu antavan mitään vihjettä, että seistä tapittaa ainoana matkustajana sillä sisäänkäynnistä kauimmaisella 45 metrin laituriosuudella, vaan siellä sitä seistään, kunnes huomataan, ettei juna ulotu tänne asti, ja sitten juostaan välillä enemmän, välillä vähemmän hämmentyneinä junalle. Itsekkäimmät tapaukset muistavat vielä ohi mennessään mulkoilla kuljettajaa vihaisesti.

Muutenkin sanoisin, ettei Helsingin metromatkustajakulttuuriin tunnu juuri kuuluvan opastetekstien katsominen. On melko lailla sama, vaikka junassa tai laiturikilvissä lukisi "Ei matkustajille", mutta jos sen ovet vaan nenän edessä aukeavat, niin sisään astellaan laumana hyvinkin sujuvasti. Ja jos eivät aukea, niin nappeja täytyy ainakin käydä kokeilmassa, jos vaikka silti pääsisi kyytiin.   :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Metron vanhan huoltoraiteen kohtaloksi koitui purkaminen: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki..._rata_puretaan

----------


## zige94

Kalasataman metroasemalla on myös samanlaiset uudet laiturinäytöt kuin Kulosaaren asemalla.

----------


## Markku K

> Kalasataman metroasemalla on myös samanlaiset uudet laiturinäytöt kuin Kulosaaren asemalla.


No iliman muuta on; näytöt tulevat kaikille laitureille. Veeärrä asentaa.

----------


## Albert

> No iliman muuta on; näytöt tulevat kaikille laitureille. Veeärrä asentaa.


Minä vuonna ne otetaan käyttöön? Nythän vain kehoitetaan katsomaan aikataulua.
13.6: Entistä metron huoltoraidetta on purettu jo Viilarintiellä Viikintien risteyksen paikkeilla. Viikintien tasoristeystä (tuolla paikalla) ei enää ole.
Syynä "kiireeseen" on se, että risteykseen rakennetaan kiertoliittymä. Mitenhän Jokerin jokerivaloille (eli etuudelle) käykään.

----------


## juhanahi

> Minä vuonna ne otetaan käyttöön?.


Uudet näytöt liittyvät Siemensin uusiin tietokoneasetinlaitteisiin ja niiden käytönohjaukseen. Käsittääkseni näiden osalta ollaan jo verrattain hyvässä vaiheessa. Olikohan tämänhetkinen tarkoitus, että syksyllä otettaisiin käyttöön.

Samassa yhteydessä tulee käyttöön joukko uusia opastimia sellaisiin paikkoihin jossa niitä ei ole ennen ollut, mutta joissa niistä olisi joissain tilanteissa hyötyä (mm. Kalasataman lähtöopastimet). Niin ikään keskusvalvomon muutto Hakaniemestä Hertsikkaan on sidoksissa näiden uusien asetinliatteiden käyttöönottoon.

Varikollahan on jo käytössä uusi tietokoneasetinlaite.

----------


## Markku K

> Varikollahan on jo käytössä uusi tietokoneasetinlaite.


 Tässä kuva ohjauskuvasta.

----------


## zige94

18.6.

Eipä onnistunut HSL:ltä/HKL:ltä metronkaan asiat.. Ihan täpötäynnähän ne metrotkin olivat. Itse venasin 3metroa, enkä mihinkään mahtunuy. Lopuksi päätin mennä bussilla ja nappasinhan samalla n. 30muuta kanssani bussiin ja Itikseen (Kulosaaresta). Ihmisiä oli kuulemma aiemmillekkin asemille jäänyt. Eikö tätä 8min vuoroväliäkin oltaisi voitu juhannuksen jälkeiselle ajalle laittaa? Viikko sinne tänne ei paljoa laatoitus töitä haittaa, tai olisivat edes 99:n pistäny liikennöimään viikoksi.

----------


## joboo

Metrot ovat täynnä jo kaisaniemessä eikä hakaniemestä kyytiin kaikki mahdu. Yksi kyllä aivan pölvästi sitten tunki lastenvaunuilla täyteen metroon.

----------


## zige94

> Metrot ovat täynnä jo kaisaniemessä eikä hakaniemestä kyytiin kaikki mahdu. Yksi kyllä aivan pölvästi sitten tunki lastenvaunuilla täyteen metroon.


Itsehän vaihdoin tänään kokonaan metron bussiin.. Joudun päivittäin käyttämään vielä huomisen ajan monta kertaa metroa lyhyilläkin väleillä, nyt tämän saa hoitaa 830-870 U-linjat ja 58/58B. Kuljettaja tykkää varmaan noilla U-linjoilla yhen-kahen pysäkin matkustajista mutta ei ole minun ongelma. HSL:n liput kelpaavat niissä joten minähän hyödynnän sitä etenkään kun metroihin ei mahdu.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Metrot ovat täynnä jo kaisaniemessä eikä hakaniemestä kyytiin kaikki mahdu. Yksi kyllä aivan pölvästi sitten tunki lastenvaunuilla täyteen metroon.


Miksi lastenvaunuilla ei saisi tulla kyytiin (täyteen) metroon?

----------


## joboo

> Miksi lastenvaunuilla ei saisi tulla kyytiin (täyteen) metroon?


Sen takia koska siellä ei ollut tilaa niille kun käytävätkin oli täynnä. Olisiko ihmisten pitännyt jäädä Hakaniemeen odottamaan seuraavaa metroa sen takia että metroon pääsi lastenvaunut?

----------


## vristo

> Sen takia koska siellä ei ollut tilaa niille kun käytävätkin oli täynnä. Olisiko ihmisten pitännyt jäädä Hakaniemeen odottamaan seuraavaa metroa sen takia että metroon pääsi lastenvaunut?


Eivätkö lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkevat matkustajat ole mielestäsi "ihmisiä"? En voi käsittää tuollaista asennetta heitä kohtaan. Lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkijat joutuvat usein olemaan kaikkein kärsivällisimpiä kaikista matkustajaryhmistä: olen useamman kuin kerran nähnyt heidän jäävän odottaamaan ties kuinka monetta joukkoliikennevälinettä. No, onneksi henkilöautoja saa kaupasta; eipähän tarvitse olla kaltaisesi kanssamatkustajien halveksinnan (="pölvästi") kohteena.

----------


## tlajunen

Näin lähtökohtaisesti se, ettei lastenvaunujen kanssa meinaa mahtua joukkoliikennevälineen sisään, ei ole lastenvaunuja työntävän syy. Se on sen syy, joka päättää joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kapasiteetista.

----------


## zige94

vristo ja tlajunen puhuvat ihan asiaa. Lastenvaunujen kanssa on yleensä kaksi ihmistä, se toinen pienempi henkilö sielä rattaissa ja toinen isompi henkilö työntämässä niitä. Luulisi että rattailla kulkevat päästettäisiin ensisijaisesti kyytiin, mutta näyttää suomessa olevan sellainen "minä ensin" asenne. Jos olen asemalla ja eteen tulee täys metro ja lastenvaunut mahtuisi sinne nii annan lastenvaunujen mennä enaiksi ja jos mahtuu niin hyppään mukaan, jos ei niin odotan seuraavaa.

Liikennöitsijän eli HKL:n piikkiin tämän voisi pistää. Onko kenelläkää tietoa että eikö tuota olisi voinut järjestää juhannus viikon jälkeen jolloin matkustajamäärät on paljon alhaisemmat? Vai miksi se piti juuri nyt laittaa?

----------


## juhanahi

> Onko kenelläkää tietoa että eikö tuota olisi voinut järjestää juhannus viikon jälkeen jolloin matkustajamäärät on paljon alhaisemmat? Vai miksi se piti juuri nyt laittaa?


Eiköhän suurin syy ole ollut se, että on jouduttu tekemään kompromissi Siilitien asemarempan tarpeiden ja liikennöinnin välillä. Kyseessähän ei ole ihan mikään "laatoitustyö", vaan melko mittava uuden rakentamis- ja vanhan purkamisoperaatio koko ajan käytössä olevalla asemalla. Liekö samalla päädytty myös HSL:n kanssa yhteiseen kesäliikenteen aloituspäivään.

Kyllähän tuolla täyttä on ollut, mikä nyt ei varmasti kenellekään ole tullut yllätyksenä, mutta itse en ainakaan eilen aamun huippuruuhkassa joutunut jättämään ketään asemalle. Varmasti näinkin on käynyt, varsinkin, jos ruuhkasuunnan juna on sattunut olemaan pari minuuttia myöhässä.

Lastenvaunuista olen samaa mieltä - niiden kanssa tuskin kukaan ihan huvikseen tunkee ruuhkametroon. Sen sijaan maanantaina pisti ihmetyttämään, kuinka hanakasti ihmiset jaksoivat sankoin joukoin tunkea täpötäysiin juniin fillareineen, hienosta säästä huolimatta...

----------


## mlahdenm

> Sen takia koska siellä ei ollut tilaa niille kun käytävätkin oli täynnä. Olisiko ihmisten pitännyt jäädä Hakaniemeen odottamaan seuraavaa metroa sen takia että metroon pääsi lastenvaunut?


Ihmistä niissä vaunuissakin yleensä kuljetetaan. Ja vieläpä sellaista, jonka kyky selvitä ilman ravintoa kovin pitkään saattaa olla heikompi kuin meillä aikuisilla. Vaikka vanhempi onkin liikkeellä vaunujen/rattaiden kanssa, harvoin kyseessä on ihan pelkkä huviajelu. Usein lapsen rytmin (syöminen/nukkuminen yms.) lisäksi on muitakin määräaikoja jotka säätelevät liikkumista, esim. lääkäriin/neuvolaan pitää mennä sovittuun aikaan. Tai voihan olla että lapsi/hänen vanhempi sisaruksensa täytyy viedä/hakea hoidosta ja mahdollisesti vielä vanhemman itsekin mennä töihin hoitoon viennin jälkeen. 

Kannattaa myös miettiä, kumman on helpompi lähteä vaikkapa etsimään vaihtoehtoista reittiä: tervejalkaisen aikuisen vai lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkeellä olevan äidin/isän. Pienenä vinkkinä voin kertoa että pelkästään siirtyminen laituritasolta maan päälle hissejä käyttäen vie jo paljon enemmän aikaa kuin liukuportaita käyttäen. 

Sama kannattaa pitää mielessä kun vaikkapa Stockalla odotat hissiä johon mahtuisit kyytiin päästäksesi ylös/alaspäin. Useimmille meistä vaihtoehtona on myös liukuportaat tai ihan tavalliset portaat, sen sijaan vaunujen/rattaiden kanssa on vain odotettava hissiä jonka kyytiin mahtuu. 

Yhteenvetona peräänkuuluttaisin muiden ihmisten huomioonottamista ja luopumista "minä ensin" -ajattelusta. Pienellä teolla voit pelastaa toisen päivän ja saada vielä kaupanpäälle itsellesikin hyvän mielen. Ja eiköhän tästä neljän päivän metrotungoksestakin jotenkin selvitä, ensi viikolla jo helpottaa...

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhteenvetona peräänkuuluttaisin muiden ihmisten huomioonottamista ja luopumista "minä ensin" -ajattelusta. Pienellä teolla voit pelastaa toisen päivän ja saada vielä kaupanpäälle itsellesikin hyvän mielen. Ja eiköhän tästä neljän päivän metrotungoksestakin jotenkin selvitä, ensi viikolla jo helpottaa...


Voisiko tämän ymmärtää myös niin päin, että täpötäyteen metroon rynnittäessä yksi äiti vaunuineen jättäytyisi seuraavaan junaan tarjoten näin paikan seitsemälle matkustajalle?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voisiko tämän ymmärtää myös niin päin, että täpötäyteen metroon rynnittäessä yksi äiti vaunuineen jättäytyisi seuraavaan junaan tarjoten näin paikan seitsemälle matkustajalle?


Tätä en lähtisi toteuttamaan ennen kuin tervejalkaiset ihmiset lopettavat hisseillä kulkemisen. Hissit on tarkoitettu niille, jotka eivät voi syystä tai toisesta portaita tai rullaportaita käyttää, mutta jatkuvasti niissä näkyy eri ikäistä ja kokoista porukkaa, eikä eleitäkään, että päästettäisiin lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkevat ensin, vaan tungetaan samaan hissiin, oli tilaa tai ei.

Meillä on vaunut, jotka vievät ehkä kahden kolmen ihmisen paikan (eli yhden tai kahden, kun lapsi vie yhden niistä paikoista), isompia ei tarvitsekaan. Ja paras keino olla solidaarinen on arvata ja etsiä sellainen oviaukko, josta vaunuille löytyy tarvittava tila. Lisäksi löytyy matkarattaat, kätevät kesällä, jotka vie ehkä yhden tai puolentoista ihmisen paikan. Tämä toimii ainakin Tukholmassa, kertaakaan ei ole ollut tarve odottaa seuraavaa junaa. Mutta hissiä sitä sitten onkin odoteltu oikein urakalla, kun sieltä kömpii joku tervejalkainen yksilö yhden pienen kauppakassin kanssa.

----------


## MaZo

> Tätä en lähtisi toteuttamaan ennen kuin tervejalkaiset ihmiset lopettavat hisseillä kulkemisen. Hissit on tarkoitettu niille, jotka eivät voi syystä tai toisesta portaita tai rullaportaita käyttää, mutta jatkuvasti niissä näkyy eri ikäistä ja kokoista porukkaa, eikä eleitäkään, että päästettäisiin lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkevat ensin, vaan tungetaan samaan hissiin, oli tilaa tai ei.


Välillä kyllä pistää vihaksi, kun tervejalkaiset nuoret juoksevat lastenvaunujen ohi hissiin ja huristavat sillä ylös, jolloin vaunujen kanssa kulkevat jäävät laiturille odottamaan.
Varsinkin rastilassa junan ohjaamossa saa aitiopaikalta ihmetellä tätä esitystä. Ihmettelenkin miten portaiden kävely voi olla niin vaikeaa, vaikka sanonta "kävellen olisit jo perillä" pätee hissin nopeuden vuoksi varsin hyvin.
Sama ihmisryhmä myös tulee alas laiturille hissillä ja voi sitä hätäilyn ja ovien taputtelun määrää, kun lasisesta kopista näkee, kuinka maailman viimeinen metrojuna tekee jo lähtöä, mutta hissi vielä tähtää hiljalleen ovia kohdikkain.

----------


## risukasa

Syypää rattaita pullisteleviin vaunuihin on myös HKL-ajan sääntöartefakti, joka palkitsee lastenvaunujen käyttämisen maksuttomalla matkalla. Alkuperäinen syy tähän säädökseen on kadonnut jo ajat sitten. Jos asiassa saataisiin aikaan järkeistys, niin esimerkiksi kantoliinan käyttö voitaisiin saada lisääntymään, jolloin säästyisi joka kerta tilaa muutaman seisomamatkustajan verran.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tämän viikon kokemus Siilitien yhden raiteen ajosta kohti keskustaa:
Itiksessä seistään laiturilla pari kolme minuuttia. Sitten lähtevä juna pysähtyy ensin varikolle menevän nousevan penkan kohdalle odottamaan, että itään ajava juna ohittaa Roihupellon puolenvaihtopaikan. Sen jälkeen kiihdytetään puolenvaihtoraiteelle ja seistään taas.

Mikähän selitys tälle on? Mikä estää ajamasta niin, että tullaan Itäkeskukseen myöhemmin niin, että normaalin pysähdyksen jälkeen lähdetään kohti keskustaa saapuvan junan tultua sellaisella hetkellä, ettei tarvitse kahdesti pysähdellä? On huonoa asiakaspalveluakin lähteä seisomaan parin sadan metrin päähän, ja moni matkustaja joutuu odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa. Ensin matka-aika pitenee laiturilla odotuksen vuoksi, sitten seisovassa junassa odotellessa.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Mikähän selitys tälle on? Mikä estää ajamasta niin, että tullaan Itäkeskukseen myöhemmin niin, että normaalin pysähdyksen jälkeen lähdetään kohti keskustaa saapuvan junan tultua sellaisella hetkellä, ettei tarvitse kahdesti pysähdellä?


Seisoskelua ei tule missään kohtaa, jos junat ovat aikataulussaan. Mutta pelivaraa ei kauheasti ole. Varsinkin ruuhkaiseen aikaan saattavat jo venyvät asemapysähdykset aiheuttaa sen verran viivästystä, että se näkyy odotteluna Siilitien ympäristössä.




> Itiksessä seistään laiturilla pari kolme minuuttia.


Suunnitellusti ei seistä.




> Sitten lähtevä juna pysähtyy ensin varikolle menevän nousevan penkan kohdalle odottamaan, että itään ajava juna ohittaa Roihupellon puolenvaihtopaikan.


Tuossa kohtaa olevalle opastimelle joudutaan pysähtymään, jos itään päin tuleva juna ei ole vielä kokonaan saapunut IK1-laituriin (kulkutien sivusuojavaatimus)




> Sen jälkeen kiihdytetään puolenvaihtoraiteelle ja seistään taas.


Seistään missä? Kun tuosta varikon syöttöraiteen kohdalta on päästy liikkeelle, ei tällä väärän raiteen poikkeuskulkutiellä ole edes opastimia ennen kuin Siilitien asemalta lähdettäessä. Olisikohan juna sitten ajanut liian lujaa nopeudenvalvontapisteeseen, joka on nyt kesäksi asennettu ennen tuota puolenvaihtopaikkaa (valvoo nopeutta 35 km/h), ja tästä olisi sitten aiheutunut pakkojarru. Muuta syytä en nyt äkkiseltään keksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Seistään missä? Kun tuosta varikon syöttöraiteen kohdalta on päästy liikkeelle, ei tällä väärän raiteen poikkeuskulkutiellä ole edes opastimia ennen kuin Siilitien asemalta lähdettäessä. Olisikohan juna sitten ajanut liian lujaa nopeudenvalvontapisteeseen, joka on nyt kesäksi asennettu ennen tuota puolenvaihtopaikkaa (valvoo nopeutta 35 km/h), ja tästä olisi sitten aiheutunut pakkojarru. Muuta syytä en nyt äkkiseltään keksi.


Joka kerta kun olen kaupunkiin päin mennyt niin tähän mäkeen ennen puolenvaihtoa on jääty seisomaan toistamiseen. Ilmeisestikin juuri sitten tuon nopeudenvalvontapisteen vuoksi. Olen ihmetellyt tätä sen vuoksi, että olen arvellut IK:n jälkeisen opastimen vaihtuvan aja-asentoon vasta sitten, kun itään tuleva juna on vapauttanut suojastusjakson ja vaihteet on käännetty. Näin ollen ei pitäisi olla enää syytä pysähtyä odottamaan esim. vaihteiden kääntöä sen jälkeen kun on em. opastimelta lähdetty.

Muuten kiitos selostuksesta, tilanne on kuten arvailinkin. Mutta eikö tässä tilanteessa olisi fiksuinta toimia niin, että juna lähtee IK:sta kohti länttä vasta sitten, kun kuljettaja näkee itään päin tulevan junan olevan kyllin pitkällä? Siis vaikka laiturilta on tekninen lupa lähteä IK:n länsipuoleiselle opastimelle, miksi turhaan lähteä, kun tietää, ettei seuraava opastin vaihdu vihreälle kuitenkaan ennen kuin kuljettaja näkee vastasuunnan junan.

Edelleen, IKpuolenvaihtoraide -osuuden ajosta varmaan voisi tehdä ohjeen, mihin nopeuteen kannattaa kiihdyttää ja jos yli 35 km/h, missä kohdassa on aloitettava jarrutus. Olisi matkustajankin kannalta mukavampaa tasainen ja rauhallinen ajo.

Antero

----------


## aki

Poikkeusliikennetiedote 25.7 klo 10.16

Metro Ruoholahti - Mellunmäki ja Ruoholahti - Vuosaari, ei liikennettä. Syy: Este raiteilla. Arvioitu Kesto: 10.14 - 10.40.

Ilmeisesti tapahtunut Henkilövahinko Hakaniemen metroasemalla http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...en_itaan_pain/

----------


## sm3

Tänään Joskus yhden ja kahden välillä (en tullut katsoneeksi kelloa  :Icon Frown: ). Istuin metrossa joka oli menossa Mellunmäestä länteen, matkalla valot pätki moneen kertaan ja Myllypuron jälkeen junassa tuli kuulutuksia jossa kerrottiin Itiksen olevan pääteasema, ja juna ajoi itiksen keskimmäiselle raiteelle. Asemalla kuulutettiin että junassa oli tekninen vika/rikki tms.

----------


## Knightrider

Edestä täysin pimeä (ei valoja edessä/ohjaamossa) M100 havaittu Myllypurossa juuri äsken 1.10.2012 20:23 menossa länteen(etelään) luultavasti varikolle. Myös matkustamo pimeänä. Sivussa punaiset vikavalot. Ohjaamosta heiluteltiin taskulampulla :Laughing:

----------


## Mikle

> Ohjaamosta heiluteltiin taskulampulla


Eihän se sitten täysin pimeä ollut :Smile:  Olettaen, että heilutetussa taskulampussa oli valo.

----------


## vristo

22.10.2012

Havaittu uudenlainen kuulutus metrossa: "Hyvä matkustajat! Metrojunan sulkeutuvien ovien väliin meneminen on kielletty!". Ja sama ruotsiksi sekä englanniksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> sekä englanniksi.


Mind the closing doors?

----------


## Koala

> 22.10.2012
> 
> Havaittu uudenlainen kuulutus metrossa: "Hyvä matkustajat! Metrojunan sulkeutuvien ovien väliin meneminen on kielletty!". Ja sama ruotsiksi sekä englanniksi.


Missä tilanteessa tällainen kuulutus tulee? Silloin tällöin muistutukseksi vai nappia painamalla kun urpo on juuri juossut oven väliin?

----------


## vristo

> Missä tilanteessa tällainen kuulutus tulee? Silloin tällöin muistutukseksi vai nappia painamalla kun urpo on juuri juossut oven väliin?


Kuulin sen menneellä viikolla kun jäin metrosta pois Herttoniemen asemalla. Ilmeisesti se on lähinnä yleiseksi muistutkseks, tosiaankin.

----------


## GT8N

Vastaava kuulutus ovienväliin menokiellosta pyöri muutaman minuutin välein kaikilla asemilla Vuosaaren laituriovien käyttöönoton aikaan.

----------


## sm3

Ainakin Kontulan (en katsonut muiden) metroaseman uusissa laiturinäytöissä oli tänään sen verran elämää että niissä näkyi metron määränpää.

----------


## KriZuu

7.11 

M151 saanut ylleen ranskalaisen taiteilijan (Pauline Sauveur) ...jatkuu » -teoksen.

Lue lisää >>

----------


## sm3

Ja uusien laiturinäyttöjen kellot toimii joskus. Testailevat? Samoin tosiaan ne määränpäät näkyy jo useilla asemilla, mutta osassa näyttöjä näkyy ja osassa ei. Ja välillä tekstit katoaa hetkeksi ja tulevat takas.

----------


## zige94

> Ja uusien laiturinäyttöjen kellot toimii joskus. Testailevat? Samoin tosiaan ne määränpäät näkyy jo useilla asemilla, mutta osassa näyttöjä näkyy ja osassa ei. Ja välillä tekstit katoaa hetkeksi ja tulevat takas.


Juu jotain dataa niissä näkyy. Kuva Kampista lännen suunnan laiturilta. Ilmeisesti tuollaisia tekstejä niihin saa jo näkyviin, mutta reaaliaikaisia tietoja ei saa kun vasta metrokatkon jälkeen.

----------


## KriZuu

Tänään Myllypuron asemalla uusissa laiturinäytöissä rullasi ''ei matkustajille'' -teksti.

----------


## sm3

> Juu jotain dataa niissä näkyy. Kuva Kampista lännen suunnan laiturilta. Ilmeisesti tuollaisia tekstejä niihin saa jo näkyviin, mutta reaaliaikaisia tietoja ei saa kun vasta metrokatkon jälkeen.


Ja toiseen suuntaan mennessä näkyy Mellumäki/Vuosaari, eli tosiaan reealiaikaista tietoa ei taida saada. Varmaan testaavat yhteyksiä noihin näyttöihin tms. koska kellotkin näyttää niissä joskus oikeaa aikaa. 

Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan on hienoa että ne vanhat näytöt korvataan vihdoin uusilla.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:06 ----------




> Tänään Myllypuron asemalla uusissa laiturinäytöissä rullasi ''ei matkustajille'' -teksti.


Vaikuttaa tosiaan siltä että testaavat noita.

----------


## Compact

> Ja toiseen suuntaan mennessä näkyy Mellumäki/Vuosaari, eli tosiaan reealiaikaista tietoa ei taida saada. Varmaan testaavat yhteyksiä noihin näyttöihin tms. koska kellotkin näyttää niissä joskus oikeaa aikaa. 
> Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan on hienoa että ne vanhat näytöt korvataan vihdoin uusilla. Vaikuttaa tosiaan siltä että testaavat noita.


Kirjoitusvirheenkö ovat "kruunuhakalaiset" saaneet jo aikaiseksi? Onneksi metro ei vielä kulje Töölööseen!

----------


## Max

> Havaittu uudenlainen kuulutus metrossa: "Hyvä matkustajat! Metrojunan sulkeutuvien ovien väliin meneminen on kielletty!". Ja sama ruotsiksi sekä englanniksi.


Ehdottomasti lisättävä vielä venäjäksi: "Осторожно, двери закрываются. Следующая станция..." (Varokaa, ovat sulkeutuvat. Seuraava asema on...) Oltaisiin niin kuin suuressa maailmassa  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

16. Marraskuuta.

Ruoholahden Metro-asemalla kuului itäänpäin mentäessä testikuulutuksia..
"Seuraava juna Vuosaareen / Samma på Svenska" eihän tuo toiminut sentään vielä koska seuraava juna oli oikeasti Mellunmäkeen.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 16. Marraskuuta.
> 
> Ruoholahden Metro-asemalla kuului itäänpäin mentäessä testikuulutuksia..
> "Seuraava juna Vuosaareen / Samma på Svenska" eihän tuo toiminut sentään vielä koska seuraava juna oli oikeasti Mellunmäkeen.


Itäkeskuksessahan nämä kuulutukset ovat olleet käytössä jo jonkin aikaa. Tulevat nyt sitten ilmeisesti muillekin asemille.

----------


## Palomaa

> Itäkeskuksessahan nämä kuulutukset ovat olleet käytössä jo jonkin aikaa. Tulevat nyt sitten ilmeisesti muillekin asemille.


Joo, tiedän.. ainakin vuoden ovat olleet, mutta eivät ole olleet muilla asemilla joka on jossain muodossa outoa sillä olisivat yhtä hyödylliset muillakin asemilla kuin Itäkeskuksessa, mutta hyvä että ovat tulossa vissiinkin uuden laiturinäyttö-systeemin myötä myös nämä kuulutukset.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joo, tiedän.. ainakin vuoden ovat olleet, mutta eivät ole olleet muilla asemilla joka on jossain muodossa outoa sillä olisivat yhtä hyödylliset muillakin asemilla kuin Itäkeskuksessa, mutta hyvä että ovat tulossa vissiinkin uuden laiturinäyttö-systeemin myötä myös nämä kuulutukset.


Kuulutetaankohan jatkossa myös toiseen suuntaan mentäessä, eli "Seuraava juna Ruoholahteen, Nästa tåg går till Gräsviken"?  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Kuulutetaankohan jatkossa myös toiseen suuntaan mentäessä, eli "Seuraava juna Ruoholahteen, Nästa tåg går till Gräsviken"?


Voi olla, tai sitten ei koska ei ole kahta suuntaa Ruoholahteen mentäessä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 16. Marraskuuta.
> 
> Ruoholahden Metro-asemalla kuului itäänpäin mentäessä testikuulutuksia..
> "Seuraava juna Vuosaareen / Samma på Svenska" eihän tuo toiminut sentään vielä koska seuraava juna oli oikeasti Mellunmäkeen.


WTF? Miksi noita pitää testata varsinaisilla kuulutuksilla? Yhtä hyvin niitä voisi testata kuulutuksilla "Testikuulutus 1" ja "Testikuulutus 2". Typerää antaa disinformaatiota matkustajille, kun ei siitä kuulutuksesta kuule, että se on testikuulutus.

----------


## Palomaa

> WTF? Miksi noita pitää testata varsinaisilla kuulutuksilla? Yhtä hyvin niitä voisi testata kuulutuksilla "Testikuulutus 1" ja "Testikuulutus 2". Typerää antaa disinformaatiota matkustajille, kun ei siitä kuulutuksesta kuule, että se on testikuulutus.


Samaa minäkin mietin, menin Itäkeskukseen jolloin kuulutettiin normaalisti että juna jatkaa Mellunmäkeen, kuulin muutaman puhuvan "Eihän tää ees meekkää Vuokkii vaa meltsii! vaihetaan metroo"

----------


## GT8N

> Itäkeskuksessahan nämä kuulutukset ovat olleet käytössä jo jonkin aikaa. Tulevat nyt sitten ilmeisesti muillekin asemille.


Itäkeskuksessa kuulutukset idän suunnan laiturilla ovat olleet jo usean vuoden. Ne tulivat käyttöön kun aseman lähelle valmistui näkövammaisten talo Iiris ja he vaatimalla vaativat, että informaatiota junista on tarjottava myös sokeille. Kumma kyllä kuulutukset tulivat.

Olisi korkea aika saada muutenkin kuulutukset käyttöön myös muilla asemilla sekä bussi- ja raitiovaunuliikenteessä. Tosin täkäläiseen laaduttoman joukkoliikenteen olemukseen kuuluu luonnollisesti kuulutuksien puute.

----------


## sm3

Kuulutuksista on myös hyötyä kun kuulee jo ennen laiturille menoa mikä metro tulee seuraavaksi. (Itäkeskuksessa itään päin mennessä ainakin) Ne näytöt joista siinä ylhäällä näkee useamman seuraavan junan eivät näytä koskaa oikeaa... 

Kuulutukset kuuluvat minustakin isona osana joukkoliikenteeseen. Mutta kun on "herkkäkorvasia" (Lue: ammattivalittajia) niin se ei käy päinsä. Esim bussissa ei tartteisi vilkuilla pysäkkien nimiä bussin ikkunasta jos mene jonnekkin ihan uuteen paikkaan ison tien varrelle ja ei tunne maisemia jne kuten minulle käy joskus  :Laughing: ... Ja turisteja sekä ulkopaikkakuntalaisia se auttaisi selkeästi. Jos olis edes pysäkkinäyttö bussissa niin elämä olis helpompaa.

Edit. Ja juu, tiedän. Kuljettajalta voi kysyä.

----------


## zige94

> Ne näytöt joista siinä ylhäällä näkee useamman seuraavan junan eivät näytä koskaa oikeaa...


Ne näyttävät aikataulun mukaista aikaa, ja tunnetusti metrot eivät nyt täysin aikataulussa kulje. Useimmiten pitää paikkaansa kun laskee sen yläpäässä olevan näytön aikaan +2min. Tällä itse ainakin pärjännyt.




> Kuulutukset kuuluvat minustakin isona osana joukkoliikenteeseen. Mutta kun on "herkkäkorvasia" (Lue: ammattivalittajia) niin se ei käy päinsä. Esim bussissa ei tartteisi vilkuilla pysäkkien nimiä bussin ikkunasta jos mene jonnekkin ihan uuteen paikkaan ison tien varrelle ja ei tunne maisemia jne kuten minulle käy joskus ... Ja turisteja sekä ulkopaikkakuntalaisia se auttaisi selkeästi. Jos olis edes pysäkkinäyttö bussissa niin elämä olis helpompaa.


Noh, eipä tartte infojärjestelmän uusituessa vilkuilla ikkunasta bussipysäkkien kylttejä, kun pysäkkinäytöt pitäisi jokaiselle linjale tulla. Ja nythän ei HELMI-linjoilla tartte kyylätä (jos siis HELMI-toimii). Vanhempi HELMI-laite yleensä toimii harvoin, tai kuljettaja ei sitä osaa ohjelmoida. Uudempi toimii ehkä pikkasen useammin.




> Joo, tiedän.. ainakin vuoden ovat olleet, mutta eivät ole olleet muilla asemilla joka on jossain muodossa outoa sillä olisivat yhtä hyödylliset muillakin asemilla kuin Itäkeskuksessa, mutta hyvä että ovat tulossa vissiinkin uuden laiturinäyttö-systeemin myötä myös nämä kuulutukset.


Viilataan vähän pilkkua että uuden ohjausjärjestelmän myötä  :Wink:  Ei pelkkien näyttöjen, pelkät näytöthän eivät mitään hyödytä  :Wink:

----------


## b10m55

> 16. Marraskuuta.
> 
> Ruoholahden Metro-asemalla kuului itäänpäin mentäessä testikuulutuksia..
> "Seuraava juna Vuosaareen / Samma på Svenska" eihän tuo toiminut sentään vielä koska seuraava juna oli oikeasti Mellunmäkeen.


16.11.2012 

Vähän vastaavanlaista Itäkeskuksessa aamulla. Vanha ämyri kailotti "Seuraava juna Mellunmäkeen" ja heti perään tuhnuinen ääni uudesta laiturinäytöstä julisti junan menevän Vuosaareen.

----------


## Koala

> Kuulutetaankohan jatkossa myös toiseen suuntaan mentäessä, eli "Seuraava juna Ruoholahteen, Nästa tåg går till Gräsviken"?


Rautatientorilla kuulutettiin juuri noin tänään... Fiksua :P

----------


## Palomaa

> Viilataan vähän pilkkua että uuden ohjausjärjestelmän myötä


Se ja sama.




> Rautatientorilla kuulutettiin juuri noin tänään... Fiksua :P


Oho, eli toiseenkin suuntaan tulee myös kuulutukset, edistystä!  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Rautatientorilla kuulutettiin juuri noin tänään... Fiksua :P


Valmistaudutaan varmaan Länsimetroa varten..  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Valmistaudutaan varmaan Länsimetroa varten..


Aika aikaisin valmistaudutaan jos sinne asti ovat oottelemassa.

----------


## zige94

> Aika aikaisin valmistaudutaan jos sinne asti ovat oottelemassa.


Se olikin vaan sellainen heitto. Todennäköisesti liittyy paremmin vammaisten palvelemiseen. Ja hyvähän järjestelmä on valmiina olla ja toiminnassa sitten kun sitä oikeasti tarvitaan.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ja hyvähän järjestelmä on valmiina olla ja toiminnassa sitten kun sitä oikeasti tarvitaan.


 :Very Happy:  
Sitähän oltaisiin tarvittu jo metron alusta lähtien.

----------


## juhanahi

> Ne näyttävät aikataulun mukaista aikaa, ja tunnetusti metrot eivät nyt täysin aikataulussa kulje. Useimmiten pitää paikkaansa kun laskee sen yläpäässä olevan näytön aikaan +2min. Tällä itse ainakin pärjännyt.


Ylänäytön 0 minuuttia tarkoittaa, että aikataulunmukaisen lähtöajan ensimmäiseen sekuntiin on aikaa 0 ... 59 sekuntia. Lisäksi ylänäyttöihin on ohjelmoitu asemakohtainen aika (esim. 30 sek), jolloin lähtö poistuu ylänäytöstä. Tällöin voi siis olla vielä jäljellä melkein 1 min 30 sek aikataulunmukaista lähtöaikaminuuttia kyseiselle junalle. Nämä lienevät syyt, miksi ylänäyttöjen usein mielletään näyttävän mitä sattuu.

Mitä aikataulussa ajamiseen tulee, niin uskallan kyllä väittää, että metrot keskimäärin kulkevat hyvinkin tarkkaan aikataulussaan. Yli minuuttia ei käytännössä voi olla etuajassa, koska käytönohjaus ei hae junalle kulkutietä asemalta pois tuota aiemmin. Tyypillisin tilanne metron käytönohjauksen yleiskuvaa katsoessa on, että junat ovat "valkoisia", eli aikataulussaan +/- 0 ... 59 sekuntia. Tottahan toki pieniä vuorokohtaisen aikataulun myöhästymisiä myös välillä syntyy, varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan. Nykyään Ruoholahdessa ehkä aiempaa herkemmin, kun kääntöajan ja kuljettajakierron käytäntöjä on muutettu.  Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella uskaltaisin kyllä kohtalaisella varmuudella vaikka tarkistaa kelloni näyttämän metrojunien kulun perusteella  :Wink:

----------


## kuke

> Nykyään Ruoholahdessa ehkä aiempaa herkemmin, kun kääntöajan ja kuljettajakierron käytäntöjä on muutettu.


Tämäpä mielenkiintoista, miten? Eikö enää olekaan ruuhka-aikaan ylimääräistä kuljettajaa käännön ritilällä odottamassa seuraavaa junaa?

----------


## juhanahi

> Tämäpä mielenkiintoista, miten? Eikö enää olekaan ruuhka-aikaan ylimääräistä kuljettajaa käännön ritilällä odottamassa seuraavaa junaa?


Eipä ole ei. Pitkäänhän ja vielä viime keväänäkin oli tosiaan käytäntö, että RL:n kääntöaika (purkulaiturin tulosta lähtölaiturin lähtöön) oli 4 minuuttia, ja ritilän itäpäässä oli valmiina kuljettaja, joka nappasi saapuvan junan itselleen ja taas mentiin. Järjestely oli huomattavan toimiva.

Nykyään kääntöaika on venytetty 6 minuuttiin, mutta nyt myös ruuhka-aikana sama kuljettaja jatkaa samalla junalla käveltyään sen toiseen päähän. Tämä aikataulutus toimii, jos ollaan täsmälleen aikataulussa, mutta pelivaraa siinä ei enää ole. Entisellä, lyhyellä kääntöajalla ja kahdella kuljettajalla saattoi jopa lähes parinkin minuutin myöhästymisen saada kurottua umpeen. Nykyisen käytännön on sanottu säästävän kuljettajakustannuksissa, mutta jotenkin tuntuu, että säästö on enimmäkseen teoreettinen. Ainakin täsmällisyys on näppituntumalta sanoen heikentynyt, joskaan keskimääräiset myöhästymiset eivät varmaan ole järin suuria.

Tilannetta paikataan jonkin verran sillä, että ruuhka-aikaan käytetään varsin ahkerasti molempia kääntöraiteita, mutta pakostakin välillä risteävien kulkuteiden sekä ohiajovaroista aiheutuvien viivytysten takia yhden junan myöhästyminen heijastuu useampaan seuraavaan vuoroon. Myös Ruoholahden tulolle joutuu nykyään jarruttelemaan entistä useammin.

----------


## sm3

Itiksen keskimmäisen raiteen uusissa näytöissä lukee Ruoholahti. Siinä onkin jotain ulkopaikkakuntalaisia joskus odottamassa metroa. Ei tuo minua haittaa, mutta ikävä on että hämmennetään joitain harvoja ihmisiä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

3.12.

Metro ajaa maanantaiaamuna epäsäännöllisin vuorovälein teknisen vian vuoksi. Myöskään laiturinäytöt eivät ole toiminnassa, mutta kuljettajat kuuluttavat seuraavien asemien nimet junissa.

----------


## GT8N

> 3.12.
> 
> Metro ajaa maanantaiaamuna epäsäännöllisin vuorovälein teknisen vian vuoksi. Myöskään laiturinäytöt eivät ole toiminnassa, mutta kuljettajat kuuluttavat seuraavien asemien nimet junissa.


Eli homma ei mennyt ihan kuten Strömsössä... Asian voimme havaita myös joukkoliikenneuutisten uutisesta, jota ei enää löydy. http://jlf.fi/f34/7252-hsl-metron-oh...a-normaalisti/

----------


## juhanahi

> Asian voimme havaita myös joukkoliikenneuutisten uutisesta, jota ei enää löydy. http://jlf.fi/f34/7252-hsl-metron-oh...a-normaalisti/


Heh, jo eilen illalla Facebookissa oli havaittavissa hauska pieni sanamuotoero:

HKL kirjoitti seinällään, että "metroliikenne käynnistynee huomenna normaalisti" kun taas HSL kirjoitti, että "metro kulkee huomenna normaalisti"  :Smile:

----------


## Huppu

Tuo linkki HSL:n uutiseen ei enää toimi, joten tässä ylen uutinen aiheesta:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/metro_myohaste...vuoksi/6400591

----------


## Joonas Pio

7.12.

Metro ei kulje vielä tänäänkään normaalisti, koska viime viikonloppuna asennettu asetinlaite toimii edelleen viallisesti.
http://yle.fi/uutiset/metroliikenne_...eeseen/6406510

----------


## vristo

Hieman sarkasmia: olisikohan uusi ohjausjärjestelmä toiminut paremmin, jos olisi ostettu myös Siemensin junia?  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Hieman sarkasmia: olisikohan uusi ohjausjärjestelmä toiminut paremmin, jos olisi ostettu myös Siemensin junia?


Nää viat on Siemensin protestia  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Nää viat on Siemensin protestia


"Italialainen lakko"...  :Wink:

----------


## juhanahi

http://yle.fi/uutiset/metrojarjestel...kselle/6407694
Mainittakoot, että tuo "käsiohjaus" on virheellinen termi. Kyllä vanha käytönohjausjärjestelmä oli niin ikään aikatauluautomatisoitu, ja se jopa toimikin, mitä nyt muutaman kerran vuoteen lyhyesti saattoi uuvahtaa. Mutta tästä huolimatta tuossa uutisessa on harvinaisen osuva lausunto:




> Uskalsimme ottaa tämän järjestelmän käyttöön, kun toimittaja eli Siemens lupasi, että heidän henkilökuntansa on paikalla, mutta valitettavasti se henkilökunta ei ole kyennyt antamaan kaikkiin kysymyksiimme vastausta, Hölttä kertoo.


 :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/metrojarjestel...kselle/6407694
> Mainittakoot, että tuo "käsiohjaus" on virheellinen termi. Kyllä vanha käytönohjausjärjestelmä oli niin ikään aikatauluautomatisoitu, ja se jopa toimikin, mitä nyt muutaman kerran vuoteen lyhyesti saattoi uuvahtaa. Mutta tästä huolimatta tuossa uutisessa on harvinaisen osuva lausunto:


Mitä, JOS päätetään palauttaa vanha järjestelmä, niin käytännössä meinaa? Parin päivän metrokatkosta lyhyellä varoitusajalla? Uusi asetinlaite pistetään kuntoon jossain muualla? Tai muina vaihtoehtoina esim. pistetään korvaavat bussit suoraan vain liikennöimään metrojen liikennöidessä miten sattuu ja Siemensien henkilökunnan protestin aikana esittää korjaavansa ongelmaa..

----------


## Joonas Pio

Jos nämä asetinlaiteongelmat tosiaan johtuvat siitä, kun Siemens ei voittanut M300-junista järjestettyä tarjouskilpailua, niin on kyllä aika uskomatonta toimintaa. Olisivat tehneet paremman tarjouksen, jos olisivat halunneet voittaa. Jos Siemens aikoo tätä menoa jatkaa vielä pitkäänkin, niin uskon, että HKL:ltä loppuu ymmärrys ja Siemensiltä työt hyvin nopeasti.  :Smile:

----------


## Markku K

Täältä sorvin äärestä terveisiä.
*Tietokoneasetinlaite kyllä toimii moitteetta, ja on kokoajan toiminut*, mutta sen kylkeen leivottu käytönohjausjärjestelmä ei toimi halutulla tavalla.
Tosin juuri nyt, lauantaiaamuna, junat ovat aikataulussaan ja kulkutiet asettuvat kuin tanssi. Kuva alla. 
Pientä, ei matkustajalle näkyvää tökkimistä oli kun tehtiin junanvaihto Mellunmäessä. Käytönohjaus saatiin kuitenkin taipumaan operaatioon. Huomenna on sunnuntaiaikataulu ja maanantaina jälleen arkiaikataulu joka on tökkinyt eniten. Tökkimisellä tarkoitan esimerkiksi sitä, että kulkutiet eivät satunnaisesti asetu, laitteisto hukkaa junan reitin ja/tai asettaa IK:ssa reitin väärälle haaralle.

Jos käytönohjaus alkaa ryppyilemään, niin se voidaan ohittaa ja ohjata liikennettä yksinomaan asetinlaitteella. Silloin kulkutiet asettuvat kellonajasta riippumatta. Junien ajojärjestyksen valvominen, reitin/pääteaseman valinta ja lähtöaikojen hanskaaminen ovat kuitenkin_ uskomattoman työlästä hommaa_ varsinkin ruuhka-aikana. Näin vaikka ratamme on maailman mittapuussa lyhyt ja junia vain 15. Normaali valvomon työvuorovahvuus ei menestykselliseen liikenteenhoitoon silloin riitä.

Pitäisiköhän lähettää häiriötiedote "Metrojunat ovat täsmälleen aikataulussaan"  :Mr. Green:

----------


## zige94

> Pitäisiköhän lähettää häiriötiedote "Metrojunat ovat täsmälleen aikataulussaan"


Pistä toki..  :Wink:  On sieltä erikoisia liikennetiedotteita aikasemminkin tullut, tiedä kuka niiden takana on..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

17.12.

Metroliikenne takkuilee jälleen




> HKL:n metroliikenteen keskusvalvomosta kerrottujen tietojen mukaan epäsäännölliset vuorovälit eivät johdu mistään teknisestä viasta. Aamun lumituiskulla taas on omaa osuutta asiaan.
> 
>  Ei tämä mikään katastrofi ole. Kun on paljon väkeä liikenteessä, niin junat eivät vaan tahdo ehtiä kulkea aikataulussa. Mikään ei ole rikki, liikenteenohjaaja Ari Hentula vakuuttaa.


Tämähän on mielenkiintoista. Muistan itse ainakin, muistaako kenties joku muukin, miten pitkään HKL ja HSL ovat hehkuttaneet metroliikenteen luotettavuuden olevan erinomaista, vaikka sataisi lunta miten kovaa tahansa. Nyt kun on sitten asennettu uusi asetinlaite, on metrosta tullut yht'äkkiä yhtä haavoittuvainen muiden liikennemuotojen kanssa. Ei ole mikään rikki, ei.  :Wink:

----------


## KriZuu

> 17.12.
> 
> Metroliikenne takkuilee jälleen
> 
> Tämähän on mielenkiintoista. Muistan itse ainakin, muistaako kenties joku muukin, miten pitkään HKL ja HSL ovat hehkuttaneet metroliikenteen luotettavuuden olevan erinomaista, vaikka sataisi lunta miten kovaa tahansa. Nyt kun on sitten asennettu uusi asetinlaite, on metrosta tullut yht'äkkiä yhtä haavoittuvainen muiden liikennemuotojen kanssa. Ei ole mikään rikki, ei.


Lainatakseni uutiseen kirjoittamaani kommenttia:
_'' Ei tämä mikään katastrofi ole. Kun on paljon väkeä liikenteessä, niin junat eivät vaan tahdo ehtiä kulkea aikataulussa.''

Ja mitenkähän tämä tilanne on näin radikaalisesti muuttunu puolen vuoden sisällä? Matkustin neljän vuoden ajan kouluun metrolla keskustan suuntaan eikä myöhästymisiä ollut juuri koskaan. Pakosti siellä joku nyt tökkii._

Lisään vielä, että tuon neljän vuoden aikana metrot ovat kyllä olleet tuttuun tapaan täynnä aamuisin ja iltapäivisin, mutta harvoin se myöhässä on ollut. Kumma juttu. Onneksi matkustaminen sujuu nykyään bussilla, joka sekin vaikuttaa jo luotettavammalta kuin metro, vaikka käyttämäni linjat Kehä I:sen ruuhkissa kulkevatkin.

----------


## Markku K

> Lainatakseni uutiseen kirjoittamaani kommenttia:
> _'' Ei tämä mikään katastrofi ole. Kun on paljon väkeä liikenteessä, niin junat eivät vaan tahdo ehtiä kulkea aikataulussa.''
> 
> Ja mitenkähän tämä tilanne on näin radikaalisesti muuttunu puolen vuoden sisällä? Matkustin neljän vuoden ajan kouluun metrolla keskustan suuntaan eikä myöhästymisiä ollut juuri koskaan. Pakosti siellä joku nyt tökkii._


Miltä kuullostaisi listaus samalle päivälle osuneista ilmiöistä:

- tuiskulunta vaihteisiin kinostuneena -> vaihde ei mene lukkoon -> juna jää myöhään
- säästä johtuen normipäivää enenmmän matkustajia -> junat täynnä -> lastaus kestää -> pientä myöhästymistä joka kasvaa kuin lumipallo
- Ruoholahden kääntöraiteen hoitaminen yhdellä kuljettajalla vrt. aiemmin ruuhka-aikana kaksi -> aikataulua ei voi saada kiinni jos juna tuli myöhässä Ruoholahteen
- uudet metrojunankuljettajat ovat juuri tulleet matkustajajunia ajamaan -> luontainen varoivaisuus uudessa tehtävässä -> juna jää myöhään helposti

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Miltä kuullostaisi listaus samalle päivälle osuneista ilmiöistä:
> 
> - tuiskulunta vaihteisiin kinostuneena -> vaihde ei mene lukkoon -> juna jää myöhään
> - säästä johtuen normipäivää enenmmän matkustajia -> junat täynnä -> lastaus kestää -> pientä myöhästymistä joka kasvaa kuin lumipallo
> - Ruoholahden kääntöraiteen hoitaminen yhdellä kuljettajalla vrt. aiemmin ruuhka-aikana kaksi -> aikataulua ei voi saada kiinni jos juna tuli myöhässä Ruoholahteen
> - uudet metrojunankuljettajat ovat juuri tulleet matkustajajunia ajamaan -> luontainen varoivaisuus uudessa tehtävässä


On metrossa ollut tänään näemmä myös pieniä teknisiä ongelmia.  :Wink: 
Metro ongelmissa iltaan saakka  myös lähijunia peruttu

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:30 ----------




> On metrossa ollut tänään näemmä myös pieniä teknisiä ongelmia. 
> Metro ongelmissa iltaan saakka  myös lähijunia peruttu


Uutista päivitetty, muut syyt epäsäännöllisiin vuoroväleihin, ohjausjärjestelmän ongelmien lisäksi, olivat juurikin nuo Markku K:n mainitsemat. HKL lupaa, että huomenna kaikki toimii normaalisti. Jos Siemens olisi hoitanut hommansa hyvin, olisi tämä ollut luultavasti ainoa päivä, jolloin metrot kulkivat poikkeuksellisesti.  :Smile:  Koska kuten aiemmin totesin, ei lumisade ole ennenkään metron kulkuun ihmeemmin vaikuttanut, ja totta kai uusille kuljettajille pitää antaa aikaa totutella uuteen työhönsä.

----------


## 339-DF

> _'' Ei tämä mikään katastrofi ole. Kun on paljon väkeä liikenteessä, niin junat eivät vaan tahdo ehtiä kulkea aikataulussa.''_


Tietäen miten paljon toimittajat onnistuvat kuulemaan ja käsittämään väärin en olisi ollenkaan varma siitä, että joku HKL-ML:ssä on tosiaan sanonut noin. Hyvä, että Markku oikaisee!

Noita lukittuvia turvavaihteita on raitioteilläkin pari, ja tällaisella ilmalla ne herjaavat herkästi, vaikka vaihde silmämääräisesti olisikin kääntynyt hyväksyttävästi ja siitä voi ajaa. Mikä on metrossa toimintaohje, jos vaihde ei lukkiudu? Siellä ei kai niin vaan kuljettaja astu ulos vaihdetta putsaamaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> - tuiskulunta vaihteisiin kinostuneena -> vaihde ei mene lukkoon -> juna jää myöhään
> - säästä johtuen normipäivää enenmmän matkustajia -> junat täynnä -> lastaus kestää -> pientä myöhästymistä joka kasvaa kuin lumipallo


Mitä silloin tapahtuu, kun junien pitäisi kulkea ilman kuljettajia? Olen tainnut puhua liikojen matkustajien ongelmasta automaattimetron automaattiovien kanssa jo vuodesta 2003. Nyt kuulen ensi kerran, että se viivästyttää myös kuljettajien ajamaa liikennettä.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

> - Ruoholahden kääntöraiteen hoitaminen yhdellä kuljettajalla vrt. aiemmin ruuhka-aikana kaksi -> aikataulua ei voi saada kiinni jos juna tuli myöhässä Ruoholahteen


Tämä on jälleen yksi asia, jota en vaan voi käsittää. Näennäisellä "säästöllä" heikennetään olennaisesti liikenteen toimintavarmuutta. Ja se on näkynyt selkeästi. Ennen oli melko harvinaista, että juna lähtisi myöhässä Ruoholahdesta, nykyisin se on puolestaan valitettavan yleistä. Mutta mikäs tässä. On toki johdonmukaista heikentää luotettavuutta siirryttäessä kohti autuasta automatisointia.

----------


## MaZo

> Mikä on metrossa toimintaohje, jos vaihde ei lukkiudu? Siellä ei kai niin vaan kuljettaja astu ulos vaihdetta putsaamaan?


Juna ei pääse vaihdetta edeltävältä opastimelta eteenpäin, koska kulkutie ei muodostu ennen vaihteen lukkiutumista eikä kuljettaja siis välttämättä näe koko vaihdetta.
Lukkiutumattomasta vaihteesta siis ei ajeta lainkaan, koska ei voida olla varmoja, ettei se käänny yhtäkkiä junan alla.

Kaima K tai Juhana varmaan täydentää tai korjaa, jos on tarpeen.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> On toki johdonmukaista heikentää luotettavuutta siirryttäessä kohti autuasta automatisointia.


En malta olla peesaamatta, vaikka tämä onkin luokiteltavissa asiattomaksi viestiksi. Eli:

Totta kai on aivan johdonmukaista, että matkustajia on ryhdytty totuttamaan epäluotettavaan ja hidastelevaan metroon. Kun näin tehdään, matkustajat eivät huomaa enää eroa sitten, kun siirrytään luonnostaan ja pysyvästi epäluotettavaan automaattiajoon. Kun tämä totuttaminen aloitetaan nyt, monta vuotta ennen automaattia, kaikki unohtavat miten hyvin Helsingin metro toimi 30 vuotta kuljettajien ohjaamana.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Juna ei pääse vaihdetta edeltävältä opastimelta eteenpäin, koska kulkutie ei muodostu ennen vaihteen lukkiutumista eikä kuljettaja siis välttämättä näe koko vaihdetta.
> Lukkiutumattomasta vaihteesta siis ei ajeta lainkaan, koska ei voida olla varmoja, ettei se käänny yhtäkkiä junan alla.


Miten tuo vaihde sitten saadaan toimintakuntoon? Tuleeko jostain partio puhdistamaan sen? Tulevatko jalkaisin lähimmältä asemalta ja sähköt pois?

----------


## Markku K

> Miten tuo vaihde sitten saadaan toimintakuntoon? Tuleeko jostain partio puhdistamaan sen? Tulevatko jalkaisin lähimmältä asemalta ja sähköt pois?


Jos vaihde ei mene lukkoon (asetinlaiteilmaisu "Vaihdehäiriö"), niin liikenteenohjaaja soittaa heti päivystävän ratamiehen hommiin. Tämä on kotivarallaolossa arki-iltaisin klo 15-23 ja pe klo15 -> su klo23, muulloin heti lähtövalmiina metrovarikolta. Odotellessa heilutellaan asetinlaitekomennoilla vaihdetta asennosta toiseen ja toivotaan että kyseessä on niin pieni jääklöntti/roska että se litistyy alle 3mm toleranssin ja vaihde menee lukkoon. Paikasta ja tilanteesta riippuen voidaan ratapäivystäjää odotellessa käyttää myös osaavaa metrojunankuljettajaa, valvomosta lähtevää henkilöä (Liikenne-1) tai muuta suostuvaista työntekijää katsomaan mitä vaihteen kielen välissä on.

Jossain tilanteessa peruutetaan edellisen vaihteen taakse ja ajetaan poikkeavalla reitillä viallisen vaihteen ohi. Esimerkki:
Itäkeskuksen kuningasvaihde D18 IK1-itäpäässä ei lukitu -> tulo-opastimella DN oleva juna peruuttaa ~50m Siilitielle päin vaihteen D6 taakse -> juna ajaa vaihteiden D6-D7 kautta syöttöraiteen läpi IK keskilaituriin. Liikenteenohjaaja kuuluttelee Itiksen 1-laituriin syvästi pahoitellen että seuraavat junat itään keskilaiturista vaihdevian vuoksi. Metrovartijat sulkevat IK1-laiturin kunnes vaihdevika on korjattu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:07 ----------




> Tämä on jälleen yksi asia, jota en vaan voi käsittää. Näennäisellä "säästöllä" heikennetään olennaisesti liikenteen toimintavarmuutta. Ja se on näkynyt selkeästi. Ennen oli melko harvinaista, että juna lähtisi myöhässä Ruoholahdesta, nykyisin se on puolestaan valitettavan yleistä. Mutta mikäs tässä. On toki johdonmukaista heikentää luotettavuutta siirryttäessä kohti autuasta automatisointia.


Tähän täytyy kommentoida että tämä kuskin poisto RL käännöltä on HSL:n suunnalta tullut.., ei HKL-Metroliikenteen. Vähän ihmettelen itsekkin, mutta näin on meille kerrottu.  :Question:

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos Markku selvennyksestä. Voisin kuvitella, että lumi-jää-kokkareet sentään aika useasti murskautuvat lopulta tuon eestaas kääntämisen aikana.

----------


## Miska

> Tähän täytyy kommentoida että tämä kuskin poisto RL käännöltä on HSL:n suunnalta tullut.., ei HKL-Metroliikenteen. Vähän ihmettelen itsekkin, mutta näin on meille kerrottu.


Kyllä tuo on ihan HKL-Metroliikenteeltä lähtöisin oleva asia. HSL on toki hyväksynyt HKL-Metroliikenteen laatimat aikataulut, mutta ei HSL kuljettajakiertoja sen tarkemmin määrittele kuten ei bussiliikenteessäkään. Liikenteessä olevien junien määrähän ei käsittääkseni noiden 1-2 minuutin aikataulumuutosten myötä muuttunut

----------


## juhanahi

> Tähän täytyy kommentoida että tämä kuskin poisto RL käännöltä on HSL:n suunnalta tullut.., ei HKL-Metroliikenteen. Vähän ihmettelen itsekkin, mutta näin on meille kerrottu.


Selitys, jonka itse olen kuullut, on, että "ylimääräinen" kuljettaja Ruoholahdessa on "kuluerä, jota HSL ei suostu maksamaan". En tunne kovinkaan hyvin liikennöintisopimusten kulurakennetta, varsinkaan metron tapauksessa, mutta sinänsä lienee ihan uskottavissa, että poistamalla ruuhka-ajan entinen "pikavaihto" Ruoholahden käännöltä, ollaan varmaan saatu arkipäivän ajosarjojen (=kuljettajien käytön suunnittelu) henkilötyötunneista jotain nipistettyä pois.

Mutta se, mitä oma laskentatoimen taitamukseni ei riitä selittämään, on se, että miksei HKL-ML ei pitäytynyt vanhassa käytännössä vaikka ihan "omaan pussiinsa"? Kun en millään hahmota sitä säästöä, mikä syntyy, kun nämä ajosarjoista (teoriassa) vapautuneet henkilötyötunnit siirtyivät nyt sitten Itäkeskukseen, jossa joka tapauksessa on x määrää ajosarjantonta "ylimääräistä" kuljettajaa varalla/ekstratauottamassa..? Henkilöstökulut vakkarikuljettajien osalta lienevät kuitenkin varsin kiinteät ajosarjojen tunneista riippumatta. Okei, jotain pientä säästöä voisin kuvitella syntyvän lomien ja sairastapauksien painaessa yhtaikaa päälle ja aiheuttavan esim. ylityötarpeen, joka nyt on ruuhkassa teoreettisesti hieman pienempi, mutta en jaksa uskoa, että nämä olisivat suuruudeltaan kovin relevantteja eriä.

Mieluusti kyllä kuulisin vaikkapa jonkun HSL:n soppareista enemmän tietävän näkemyksiä. 

Mutta jo täälläkin pariin otteeseen todettu fakta on ainakin se, että nykyinen käytäntö heikentää pienistäkin häiriötilanteista palautumista ja täten osaltaan koko järjestelmän luotettavuutta. Se ei itsessään ole syy häiriöihin, mutta pahentaa niiden vaiktuksia. Sinänsä on muuten ihan hauska deltaji, että luotettavuus kärsi, kun ruuhkan 4 minuutin kääntöaika pidennettiin 6 minuuttiin  :Wink: 

===

Edit: Miska olikin jo näköjään ehtinyt HSL:n vinkkelistä asiaa kommentoimaan. Edellenkään en itse hahmota operaattorin näkökulmasta säästön syntymekanismia, mutta jos joku sen osaa rautalangasta vääntää, niin saa suorittaa. Katettako tässä yritetään vääntää ylös? Kiinteisiin henkilöstökustannuksiinhan tuo ei vaikuta.

----------


## MMH

27.12.12

Nokkajunassa vain kaksi junayksikköä 101-102 ja 105-106.

----------


## aki

> 27.12.12
> 
> Nokkajunassa vain kaksi junayksikköä 101-102 ja 105-106.


Ja silti nämä asemien uudet hienot infotaulut näyttivät asemalle saapuvaksi 3-yksikköisen junan! Seurasin näitä uusia näyttöjä tänään Ik:n ja Vuosaaren välillä ja joka asemalla näytöt näyttivät mitä sattuu. Esim. Ik:n 1 laiturin kaksi näyttöä antoi aivan eri infoa, toinen väitti seuraavan junan menevän Vuosaareen ja toinen taas mellunmäkeen, minuuttiajatkin vaihtelivat näyttöjen kesken. Ei kyllä oikein vakuuta tämä uusi infosysteemi!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja silti nämä asemien uudet hienot infotaulut näyttivät asemalle saapuvaksi 3-yksikköisen junan!


Kai tuo yksikköjen määrä tulee joka tapauksessa aikataulutiedoista. Tuskin uusi näyttötaulutekniikka tilannetta mitenkään muuttaa huonompaan tai parempaan. Automaattimetroon ehkä voidaan kehittää jokin järjestelmä, jossa metro itse myös tietää, kuinka monella yksiköllä se mitäkin vuoroa ajaa.

----------


## GT8N

Kyllä tästä edelleen voimistuu käsitys, että nykyinen _dis_informaatiojärjestelmä on täysin hyödytön. Mitä laiturinäytöillä ylipäätään tekee, jos ne eivät ymmärrä tosiolevasta mitään? Jos laiturinäytöt ymmärtävät vain sen mitä paperiaikataulussa lukee, niin eikö silloin ole ihan sama, että näyttöjen tilalla on paperiaikataulu?

Laiturinäyttöjen suurin merkitys on nimenomaan poikkeustilanteissa, jolloin niillä on pystyttävä näyttämään oikeellista tietoa. Normaalitilanteessa saman tiedon näkee aikataulukirjastakin.

Kun nykyisin tietotekniikalla voi käytännössä tehdä mitä tahansa, niin on jotenkin surullista kun edes yhtä junapituutta ei osata näyttää oikein.

Ps. Vanhat näytöt olisivat osanneet näyttää tämänkin oikein. Kehitys kehittyy, suunnan voi jokainen päätellä itse.

----------


## juhanahi

> Kai tuo yksikköjen määrä tulee joka tapauksessa aikataulutiedoista.


Kyllä käytönohjauksella on tieto junan todellisesta vaunuparimäärästä (ja jopa vaunuparien numeroista). Ainakin vanhalla järjestelmällä oli. Uusi ei aina tunnu itsekään tietävän mitä tietää  :Wink:

----------

